# Whip it out. Show me yours and Ill show you mine



## The Punisher

I'll start with a few. ::redsnipe::


----------



## joec

Here is a couple of mine.

Rossi Rio Grande 45-70








Daily carry RIA/Armscor 1911 CS








Uberti/Cimarron 7.5" barreled 45 Colt


----------



## The Punisher

Very Nice!


----------



## AquaHull

Nice but concealed means concealed for me.


----------



## Denton

Yes, those are beautiful weapons!

I prefer not to display my weapons on the internet, though. I think the only one I have displayed was the Judge.
Oh, I also shared a pic of my spear gun. It is a beauty!


----------



## The Punisher

It's the intrawebs! ;-) But I understand, some of us aren't shy.


----------



## Lattice

Just one of them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

joec said:


> Here is a couple of mine.
> 
> Rossi Rio Grande 45-70
> View attachment 589
> 
> 
> Daily carry RIA/Armscor 1911 CS
> View attachment 590
> 
> 
> Uberti/Cimarron 7.5" barreled 45 Colt
> View attachment 591


Yeah, man! That's what I'm talkin' about! Leverguns, 1911's and Single Action Army's. 
I'm right there with you, I don't do Tupperware. The only synthetic is the stock on my NEF Handi Rifle in 22 Hornet.
Where did you get the grips on your SAA? I have a couple Uberti's and a Pietta with the wood stocks they came with, need to upgrade.


----------



## whoppo




----------



## Fuzzee

Here's the basic BOB rig,


----------



## jmh033089

Very nice Fuzzee I like it I might use something like that, where did you get that bag?


----------



## Fuzzee

jmh033089 said:


> Very nice Fuzzee I like it I might use something like that, where did you get that bag?


Thanks, it works well for me. Which bag? The main is a Maxpedition Vulture II which packed as it is weighs about 60lbs. The satchel is a Maxpedition PALS Active Shooter Bag for carrying the M1A/M14 20 rounds magazines. It holds 8 usgi 20 rounders in the rear main pouch right now, but a person could get 9 in if they wanted it tighter spaced. Than there's another 20 rounder in the Blackhawk front pouch next to the trauma wrap. I use one of the pouched Stanag version for my piston AR also. That holds 10 30 round mags altogether. I've been using Maxpedition gear for many years now and it's still as well designed, well made and tough as ever. A person can't go wrong with it in my opinion. I recently got rid of the Condor II version pack as it's a little smaller and didn't fit me as well for my body, but an excellent pack just the same. Amazon always has some of the better prices on them.

Tactical Nylon Gear Backpacks, Military Assault Packs for Bug Out, Survival, Outdoor

Tactical Nylon Gear Briefcases, Messenger, Duffle, Bug Out, Patrol Bags, Gun & Knife Cases


----------



## Piratesailor

Not the only one....


----------



## joec

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yeah, man! That's what I'm talkin' about! Leverguns, 1911's and Single Action Army's.
> I'm right there with you, I don't do Tupperware. The only synthetic is the stock on my NEF Handi Rifle in 22 Hornet.
> Where did you get the grips on your SAA? I have a couple Uberti's and a Pietta with the wood stocks they came with, need to upgrade.


Sorry for taking so long to get back on this post, I missed it. I do have one tupperware gun which is the wife's daily carry gun.

The grips on the 1873 SAA I picked up from Grip Maker - Putting Quality in the Hands of Sixgun Shooters at our national Convention for NCOWS a cowboy action group I belong to. It isn't real stag horn however it sure looks like it and is a kit so had to do some filling and fitting to get it on. I was always in love with Matt Dillion's gun in Gun Smoke. I also have one in 5.5" and 4.75" barrel lengths all 45 Colt and love them. I've still got to do the grip on the 4.75" one when I find time.


----------



## The Punisher




----------



## Luma

The Punisher said:


> View attachment 625
> 
> View attachment 626
> 
> View attachment 627
> 
> View attachment 628


What bipod is that?


----------



## Lattice

The Punisher said:


> View attachment 625
> 
> View attachment 626
> 
> View attachment 627
> 
> View attachment 628


Did they finally fix all the problems that platform was having?


----------



## The Punisher

Lattice said:


> Did they finally fix all the problems that platform was having?


GripPod vertical grip/bipod-Duracoated VLTOR flat dark earth


----------



## Lattice

That does not answer my question. But cool.


----------



## The Punisher

Lattice said:


> That does not answer my question. But cool.


It was meant for the question above, and the only problem my Scar 17 has is I can't keep enough ammo around to feed it.


----------



## Lattice

Ah, seeings as you quoted me I figured you were talking to me. 

A lot of the problems they had when SOCOM did their NET might not be noticed by the average civilian shooter I guess. I would hope theyve been fixed by now. Its been like five years since they were identified.


----------



## The Punisher

Lattice said:


> Ah, seeings as you quoted me I figured you were talking to me.
> 
> A lot of the problems they had when SOCOM did their NET might not be noticed by the average civilian shooter I guess. I would hope theyve been fixed by now. Its been like five years since they were identified.


LOL It was destroying SOPMOD kit but last I heard they went back to the vendors and most have been successful in "hardening" there devices for the recoil impulse. Mostly to do with the optics and electronics not designed for the recoil of the Scar H..... guys have used Nightforce scopes on them with no issues and I would put an aimpoint on anything!! The problem right now is that EOtech is the issued SOPMOD sight. We were breaking sights long before SCAR ever showed up. SOPMOD II has been even worse. You guys are blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I have seen two rotations of SCAR's and have not heard any of the things you guys have mentioned.

Like I said the only issue I've had with mine is not enough ammo to feed it.....


----------



## Ronnie

joec said:


> Here is a couple of mine.
> 
> Rossi Rio Grande 45-70
> View attachment 589
> 
> 
> Daily carry RIA/Armscor 1911 CS
> View attachment 590
> 
> 
> Uberti/Cimarron 7.5" barreled 45 Colt
> View attachment 591


Nice RIA...I carry a RIA government model myself...


----------



## Lattice

The Punisher said:


> LOL It was destroying SOPMOD kit but last I heard they went back to the vendors and most have been successful in "hardening" there devices for the recoil impulse. Mostly to do with the optics and electronics not designed for the recoil of the Scar H..... guys have used Nightforce scopes on them with no issues and I would put an aimpoint on anything!! The problem right now is that EOtech is the issued SOPMOD sight. We were breaking sights long before SCAR ever showed up. SOPMOD II has been even worse. You guys are blowing this whole thing out of proportion. I have seen two rotations of SCAR's and have not heard any of the things you guys have mentioned.
> 
> Like I said the only issue I've had with mine is not enough ammo to feed it.....


Yeah rattling was a problem I heard. Apparently they were loosing zero after half a dozen shots, the stocks were unlocking while firing, and the flash suppressor, while was designed to be used with the Surefire can, didn't work. and caused catastrophic failures in the can.

It was kinda odd, from what his friend said. When USASOC did their field tests everything went perfect. When the SEALs did their field tests everything went perfect. Then when MARSOC did theirs they had nothing but problems. But from what his friend said, when USASOC and the SEALs did their tests it was late spring and summer with great weather. MARSOC got to do their test in late fall when it was pouring.


----------



## WVTactics

Very nice I am jealous


----------



## Alpha-17

Lattice said:


> Yeah rattling was a problem I heard. Apparently they were loosing zero after half a dozen shots, the stocks were unlocking while firing, and the flash suppressor, while was designed to be used with the Surefire can, didn't work. and caused catastrophic failures in the can.


I can't speak for the military models, but my SCAR 16S and 17S have both been excellent since I bought them.

Pic Thread:









Jericho 941, .40S&W









repro 1860 Colt Army, .44 caliber black powder.









Remington 870 Tactical, 12 Gauge
ParaUSA 1911









Century Golani (Galil)









SCAR 16S & 17S


----------



## Luma

No problems here with the Scar 17.


----------



## wesley762

I picked up today on sale at Big 5 a Mossberg 8-Shot Short Barrel 12-Gauge for 290.00 Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## The Punisher

Very nice guy's!!! Keep em coming! I need to pick me up a Scar L to go with his big brother!


----------



## J.T.

Wow, good to see a lot of Scars here! A welcome change from the usual ocean of AR-15s out there. Actually, the AR is my preferred platform and I own several but its still nice to see some diversity. While I considered the Scar as an alternative, I ultimately decided on the Steyr AUG platform so I went with an MSAR STG-556. This is the lightest and fastest carbine I've ever owned. The integral scope is only 1.5 power and so still works great for close quarters but with the added benefit of slight magnification. Here's mine:


----------



## Fuzzee

For when the mice get nasty. Everyone needs a good mouse gun.


----------



## Luma

The Punisher said:


> Like I said the only issue I've had with mine is not enough ammo to feed it.....


Where do you buy your ammo? I'm looking for a good bulk deal.


----------



## Smitty901

No one will ever see them all or know where they are but if it helps you feel better knowing you not alone, that you are not out of your mind I will help easy your mind with a small sample. Keep in mind these are just basic hunting weapons.
To be used only for sport.


----------



## Fuzzee

Someone likes Rugers. My old P94 was one of the most reliable and toughest guns I've ever had. Love my 10/22 too.


----------



## C5GUY

I don't believe in guns...they scare me.


----------



## jgriner

these are just a few, i have added more since then


----------



## shotlady

wow jgriner, i like yer quilt.
i wonder id i could get that in blues. is that custom?

im gonna have to hide in the corner with c5guy. guns make us skeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeered. lol


----------



## acidlittle

Love that Mak90 you got there! Don't see enough of those out there! You have a lovely house as well!


----------



## shotlady

serious dood, gimme the skinny on the quilt.


----------



## jgriner

shotlady said:


> wow jgriner, i like yer quilt.
> i wonder id i could get that in blues. is that custom?
> 
> im gonna have to hide in the corner with c5guy. guns make us skeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeered. lol


lol, that was like a sears, or dillards find.


----------



## shotlady

I was impatient and got one at target. But I keep my eyes peeled for a neater one. Confuses my guests as I call it country chic. My boss laughed at me for having 100k in abstract art... and a quilt... lol. Sure did a nice job on that find!


----------



## D"artagnan

bulk ammo cheap
google bulk ammo


----------



## Smitty901

Fuzzee said:


> Someone likes Rugers. My old P94 was one of the most reliable and toughest guns I've ever had. Love my 10/22 too.


 There are many good and great fire arms. Ruger IMO is value for cash spent. What I mean buy that is you get more than you pay for with Ruger. I own many Ruger auto.revolvers and Rifles. Would bet my life on any of them.
I own others also ,


----------



## C5GUY

shotlady said:


> im gonna have to hide in the corner with c5guy. guns make us skeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeered. lol


They are so loud and smelly and stuff!!!


----------



## shotlady

ya and cause people to be violent.


----------



## PreparedTexan

Don't have a picture on my PC of my current carry, but here are two of my other guns:








Smith & Wesson M&P15 Sport














Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380 (Wife's carry)


----------



## C5GUY

shotlady said:


> ya and and cause peopel to be violent.


That's what Bob Costa told me, but I guess he feels knifes are safe. What he missed was that way more Americans are killed each year with their own forks and spoons since they can't stop using them to shove food down their faces.


----------



## whoppo

another view of a previously posted piece...










Spikes multi-cal, select-fire lower
VLTOR MUR-1A upper
Spikes phosphate BCG
PWS Pistol Buffer Tube
JPSCS-15 Captured Buffer Spring
Noveske Diplomat 7.5" barrel w/ low profile gas block
MWI quad rail fore-end
Linear compensator
Magpul folding sights
Magpul AFG2
Hogue Grip
Budget (UTG) red dot sight
GTL21 light/laser
...and so on


----------



## Smitty901

Unlike some I have used an AK in the real world and been shot at with them. While I do respect them Not my weapon of choice . They have there place in close order fighting, they are tough and you can stock pile ammo a bit cheaper.
You can afford to have a few around and there is something to be said for numbers VS quality 
You need a few in your defense line up . They can be rather intimidating. And plain fun on the range


----------



## Alpha-17

My newest, a Sig Scorpion 1911.


----------



## Fuzzee

I'm not the biggest 1911 fan there is, but that's nice.


----------



## Alaska

Kinda what me lil tater gun look's like.


----------



## Alaska

Alpha-17 said:


> My newest, a Sig Scorpion 1911.


Schexy!


----------



## Alpha-17

100m, cold bore, S&B 150gr SP .308. Oh, and one dead Walker. Might not be Rick Grimes, but I'll get the job done.









The best of the Second Amendment, circa 1791 and 2012.










And I finally got a decent picture of my Scorpion. Haven't shot it as much as I would have liked, but I think I'm really going to like this gun.


----------



## Smitty901

It works well.45 double stack


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

Fuzzee said:


> Here's the basic BOB rig,


How do you like that Maxpedition pack? I've got a couple, shoulder carried dump bag/day bag sort of Maxpeditions, but I went with Camelbak BFM for my BOB. I'm not sure they even make them anymore.

And of course you've seen my rifle(s) ... so, with the Maxpedition Condor, we're set up basically the same.










I humped a Kelty Falcon up Table Rock a couple of weeks ago and I gotta admit it was comfortable.


----------



## Fuzzee

> How do you like that Maxpedition pack? I've got a couple, shoulder carried dump bag/day bag sort of Maxpeditions, but I went with Camelbak BFM for my BOB. I'm not sure they even make them anymore.
> 
> And of course you've seen my rifle(s) ... so, with the Maxpedition Condor, we're set up basically the same.
> 
> I humped a Kelty Falcon up Table Rock a couple of weeks ago and I gotta admit it was comfortable.


I like the Maxpedition gear a lot and have beenusing it for a while. It's very well made and tough with a solid, intelligent layout of the pouches and add on possibilities. There are lots of good packs though, but the Max gear gives me what I need these days and I stick too. This one a Vulture II is still pretty new, but much more comfortable and fitting for my body. Before I was using a Condor II as a BOB and it was a bit small for me in back and shoulder fit. They still make the BFM's and there nice packs. Buying a Camelbak too, you don't have to buy a bladder right off the bat which makes it easier.


----------



## Smitty901

Never going to show everything what I have is with in the law so the heck with them Someone has to stand up
Molon labe
Acquired a few days ago had to make a few changes just to see how it works out some of you know how that is
AK47 variant M10 ready to work


----------



## Alpha-17

Bring on the Zombies!










I also just finished working with/on my Remington 870, and got it to what I wanted in a HD gun.


----------



## AsteroidX

wow. I almost posted a pic of my junk. Thanks folks. ::saber::


----------



## C5GUY

AsteroidX said:


> wow. I almost posted a pic of my junk. Thanks folks. ::saber::


Whewwww....we for sure don't want to see a picture of your "junk"!!!


----------



## AsteroidX

Yeah weird stuff can happen when you start posting before the coffee .


----------

